# Django Unchained: Deutscher Trailer zum nächsten Quentin Tarantino-Blockbuster im Video-Stream



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Django Unchained: Deutscher Trailer zum nächsten Quentin Tarantino-Blockbuster im Video-Stream* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Django Unchained: Deutscher Trailer zum nächsten Quentin Tarantino-Blockbuster im Video-Stream


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf. Das bisher Gezeigte sieht genial aus


----------



## Lordex (9. Juli 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaa Christoph Waltz einer der BESTEN Schauspieler überhaupt, der Film kann nur geil werden!


----------



## HellsHorst (9. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich wird der Film wieder so kranker SCheiß wie Inglorious Bastards


----------



## MICHI123 (9. Juli 2012)

Sieht einfach superklasse aus  echt klasse  

Alter Lachs, Christoph Waltz hab ich garnicht erkannt bis sein Name da stand


----------



## Shredhead (9. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich wird der Film nicht so stumpf und witzlos wie Inglourious Basterds, mehr wieder wie From Dusk Till Dawn oder Pulp Fiction. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Orthus (9. Juli 2012)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird der Film nicht so stumpf und witzlos wie Inglourious Basterds, mehr wieder wie From Dusk Till Dawn oder Pulp Fiction. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


 
Blasphemie! Inglorious Basterds war ja wohl oberhammer. o.O
Wie kommen eig die Leute immer darauf, dass From Dusk Till Dawn von Tarantino stammt? Er hat lediglich beim Drehbuch mitgewirkt...Regie führte Robert Rodriguez. 
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich dir versichern, dass Django Unchained vermutlich eher im Stil von Inglorious Basterds sein wird.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (9. Juli 2012)

haha das Blut spritzt und die Dialoge sind der Oberhammer alleine daran erkennt man einen Tarentino Streifen ^_^ der Film wird "EPIC"


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Wie kommen eig die Leute immer darauf, dass From Dusk Till Dawn von Tarantino stammt? Er hat lediglich beim Drehbuch mitgewirkt...Regie führte Robert Rodriguez.


 

na ja, er war imho co-regisseur, produzent sowie drehbuch-autor und zudem hat er bekanntlich sogar mitgespielt. 
so ganz unbeteiligt war tarantino da nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## cryer (9. Juli 2012)

Man kann sicher vortrefflich diskutieren, was an FDtD von Tarantino war und was von Rodriguez, aber genau wissen, werden es nur die Beiden.
Nach dem, auch meiner Meinung nach, eher schwachen Inglorious Basterds, könnte Django Unchained mal wieder ein gelungener Tarantino werden.
Wie MrCry3Angel ja schon bemerkt: Blut spritzt und die Dialoge sind der Oberhammer... eben DAS ist es,was Tarantinos Schaffen leider etwas abgeschwächt hat.
Er zitiert sich dauernd selbst. Das macht seine Filme nicht schlecht, aber damit sind sie weit von EPIC, wenn man das Wort unbedingt nutzen möchte. 
Tarantino schert sich nicht um anderer Leute Konventionen, nur um seine eigenen. Eigentlich paradox, dass er sich Freiheiten nimmt (wie Jamie Foxx als Django) um dann doch die von ihm gesteckten Grenzen nur noch selten zu überschreiten.
So bleibt bei mir nur ein Film von ihm wirklich vergöttert: Reservoir Dogs. Erfrischend originell, erfrischend anders, erfrischend kontrovers. Alles was folgte waren "Fingerübungen", wie weit er seine Ketten dehnen kann. Vielleicht kann er sie mit Django Unchained endlich wieder sprengen. Ich freue mich darauf


----------



## Orthus (9. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, er war imho co-regisseur, produzent sowie drehbuch-autor und zudem hat er bekanntlich sogar mitgespielt.
> so ganz unbeteiligt war tarantino da nun wirklich nicht.


 
Das bestreitet ja auch keiner...aber in dem Film steckt dennoch mehr von Rodriguez' Stil als von Tarantinos'.


----------

